# Buying Tires from Costco



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

I've done some research before ordering tires for my wife's Nissan Murano at Costco, and I decided to go with BFGoodrich Long Trail T/A Tour (Highway All-Season). As soon as telling the guy at Costco's Tire shop that I wanted to get the BFGoodrich, he asked me why. I responded "why not?", then he went on explaining the differences between the Long Trail T/A Tour, Michelin Latitude Tour HP and Michelin Cross Terrian, and how BFGoodrich is such a poor choice compared to Michelin's. The prices are 145, 184 and 209 respectively. Then I asked him how he felt about Michelin's Energy Plus MXV4, which I used to have on my E46 for 6 years, and whatever he told me pretty much matched my experience (low road noise but poor snow traction). After much debate and more research on my phone's browser at Costco, I went ahead with the Latitude Tour HP, even though it doesn't come with warranty. (The Murano only has 38.7K after close to 6 years, and the OEM Goodyear Eagle LS has no warranty either) That was on Monday evening.

I went to Costco again today to have the tires installed. Then the guy in front of me wanted to get BFGoodrich for his Acura TL. Then the guy at the counter, not the same guy I had talked to before, said "I wouldn't buy the BFGoodrich even with a guy pointing to my head". I thought "WTF with this shop, or is BFGoodrich really that bad across the board"? Then I spent an hour in the Costco and found the current issue's Consumer Reports has review on tires for sedans. Michelin swept the top spots for all categories and BFGoodrich is only found somewhere in the middle.

So... is BFGoodrich really that bad, or Costco simply wants to push Michelin because it brings in higher revenue and profit margin, and easier sell? It sucks that we can't test drive tires.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Question...what advantage does Costco have over other retailers for tires? Are they cheaper than say tire rack (after shipping, with taxes)? Do they have an extended warranty of any type?


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

BFG is a pretty bad tire.
I had one set and it lasted the least of all the tires I've used.
They seem OK when brand new, but after only a few thousand miles, they lose grip.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

stockmd said:


> Question...what advantage does Costco have over other retailers for tires? Are they cheaper than say tire rack (after shipping, with taxes)? Do they have an extended warranty of any type?


for the same price you buy from tire rack before shipping, you get the tire + road hazard warranty + lifetime rotation and balancing as long as you are the costco member. Costco now has 70 off for selected mich/bfg tires too. I called several shops before confirming costco is the cheapest that I can find

you can buy tires from tirerack, ship to NTB and have them installed, but you are better off trying to get your local ntb price-match coscto's price. They can't match 100% but desperate enough to give you better deal than going through tirerack.


----------



## ramblinman (Jun 14, 2007)

I bought BFG's for my wife's minivan and they were terrible. They became noisy and showed high wear. I followed the rotation policy and brought them into Costco for rotation and rebalancing every 7500 miles, per Toyota's service recommendations, which is what the tire warranty called for. Only after I complained about the noise did Costco tell me that the tire was due to flat spotting caused by a mechanical problem. I took the car to a Toyota dealer and they found nothing wrong and said the tires were bad. Costco service is pathetic. They don't stand behind what they sell. I learned my lesson and had the BFG's replaced by Goodyears at NTB and I got an alignment and lifetime balancing. That way I have a single point of failure if there is a problem.

You get what you pay for. BFG's are cheap bad tires that are sold to people who want a cheap tire.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I've never owned a set of BFGs so can't directly comment, but it seems to me that the majority of consumers consider tires to be these black round things that go on the car and need replacement every couple of years. So here's some guy at a shop telling me that I need some more of those round whatchamacallits and I am clueless -- so I tell him just put something on there. Something reasonably priced.


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

I think you got the better tire. IMO, BFG tend to be noisy, ride rough and are unrefined. I would get them only if I plan on getting rid of the car soon as BFG are cheap. Also, I would recommend Costco as the quality (as a whole) of the tire installer are better than the high volume tire shops.


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

i got bfg's in the fronts & man are they noisy


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, I guess if anyone buys BFG's after reading this thread, they must be absolute idiots!


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

Regarding any tire store, Costco and others I am sure have programs similar to Best Buy where they get a spiff for selling a certain tire. At Best Buy, a few news sites reported the Best Buy employess get something for selling Samsung TVs over other TVs. So, guess what they will push?

There is a local tire store in my area that pushes Yokahama -- come into the store and don't have a clue -- you get Yokahama -- this is not to say there is anything wrong with that tire, its just that you are not getting a non-biased opinion.

I have purchased from Costco and they are not better or worse than other tire retailers.

As far advice, better to do your own and not rely on the box store opinions.

The plus for Tire Rack is you go there and see reviews and can compare tires and make your own opinion.


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

stockmd said:


> Well, I guess if anyone buys BFG's after reading this thread, they must be absolute idiots!


mine came with the car
i had it less than a month


----------



## terranuser (Jan 21, 2009)

Michelin owns BF Goodrich, and BF Goodrich is more of Michelin's "more affordable" line of business.


----------

